# Samsung�s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*









Most consumers buying a television are primarily concerned with factors such as screen size and picture quality. How the physical television looks is largely an afterthought. Samsung, however, says there is a subset of buyers that care just as deeply about physical design appeal. They want the tech in addition to stylistic design impact and that’s exactly what Samsung is looking to deliver with its new SERIF TV. Over the years we’ve certainly witnessed quite a few highly stylized minimalist television options, but nothing – not even Panasonic’s picture frame television add-on designs offered in 2006 – has attempted to add an artistic flair quite like this.

The heart of SERIF is a 40-inch 4K television display that features High Dynamic Range functionality. Other notable specs include a 120Hz refresh rate, UHD dimming for enhanced contrast, UHD upscaling, and Samsung’s PurColor. So, from a picture perspective, SERIF should have very reasonable levels of performance for an LCD television. The user experience is further enhanced by an onboard quadcore processor that drives an accessible Smart TV experience that includes web and social media access, screen mirroring, USB media access, and device-to-TV and TV-to-device media sharing (Smart View 2.0). 

The exterior, however, is a completely different story. Samsung collaborated with Parisian design duo Ronan and Erwan Bouroullec to redefine the television’s look within a room. The name SERIF derives from the design’s typographic inspiration, which led to the television taking the shape of the letter “I” when viewed from the side. Its body is rather narrow and slim, while the top and bottom portions of the television are flattened surfaces. The television can be placed directly on a flat surface or on easel like legs.










"From the onset of designing the Samsung SERIF TV, we aimed to craft a modest and accessible object that fused our furniture design expertise with technology," said Ronan and Erwan Bouroullec. "We are thrilled to collaborate with Samsung and bring the SERIF TV to U.S. consumers."

Samsung has even designed a “curtain mode” to further integrate the television into its surroundings. This mode “veils content on the screen to give an abstract impression of what’s happening in the background.” While in this mode, users can access various features such as apps, their photo gallery, a clock, and Bluetooth audio.

Samsung is offering SERIF in both black (UN40LS001AFXZA) and white (UN40LS001CFXZA) across retail partners such as Vitra, Bo Concept NY, and Linge Roset. Consumers will also have access to blue through MoMA Design Store and Samsung.com. All three versions are selling for $1,499 and will be available in August.

_Image Credits: Samsung
_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Thanks for the info in regards to Samsung Serif. Since most tv's now are very flat and most people tend to hang them on the wall, can't an individual just make a frame and put it around the tv? I am assuming, the Serif is not meant for those who are Do It YourSelf type of folks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Even if you are not a DIY enthusiast, you could go to any good framing shop & pick out any design you want & have it made for you. And it's not expensive. You could match your crown molding or whatever appeals to your room. Come to think of it, this might be a nice option for custom installers to add to their portfolio. TV frames to match decor!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Good point, Quenten.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

I can't see this lasting long in North America. I would love to see a poll for the use of TV's in this day and age. I seem to be seeing less TV's in the living room as I think the "sit as a family and watch TV everyday" is a thing of the past. We now have the option to watch what we want, when we want it. If I put a movie on for the kids, our oldest one will watch or play something on her tablet, my wife will watch a show on her phone with headphones, and I will be cleaning.

I was looking at a few showhomes and TV's seem to be placed away in a bonus room out of sight or Larger screens are placed in the Basement for adult only movie watching or sports games with the guys. My kids do not seem to care if they are watching a phone, tablet, computer monitor, TV, or projector screen.

I can't see a guy caring enough about the look of a tv vs the look of the picture and I think most TV's look the same to women that price/size is the only thing that matters. I think anyone that cares about décor will just opt to delete the TV from the room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

It may not be for everyone. But for those that are in to it enough to higher a private installer...Those are the people that care about TV/Movies to have their system blend in to the "whole décor". And they should be proud to have it look good! I think a few 8x10's of some ornate walls with matching TV's would add nicely to a portfolio. You wouldn't have to charge much since it the total install that is what you are after. 

I wonder if it would work with a projector screen. Or would it interfere with reflected light. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Just in looking at where it's being offered, this definitely looks like something that installers/interior designers will be looking to...


----------



## Sal1950 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Return of the furniture grade console TV, why not. I'm all for it.
I owned the Mitsubishi 35" CRT console in the beautiul Oak cabnet with room in the middle for a VCR and cable
box. Loved that TV for over 10 years till she started poppiing caps. :frown:
I could think of some modern console and table model designs that would have some great WAF.
Again with room under for accessories or a built in sound bar..
Bring it on.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

It's interesting. I actually bought the current television set I have more because of how it looked when turned off than turned on. Granted, it's a nice UHD Sony, but I bought it because it had a nice tiny brushed aluminum bezel and it hugs tight to the wall. I have a very modern style home, and even though the TV is in the sunroom, I wanted it to look decent even when not on.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Sony has certainly been aggressive with their styling over the years... very cool. You're proof positive that there are certainly people looking to make sure the TV looks good in the room! ;-)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Hey Trillcat, so now all you have to do is mosey on down to your local frame shop & have them make a decorative frame out of some stylish/ornate, brushed aluminum framing. That will bring you up to speed with this latest trend! 

Or go online from the comfy of you own home!

http://www.pictureframes.com/search/frames/all/silver/all/metal/all/deep/all/all/metallic?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=bing&utm_campaign=Picture%20Frames&utm_term=metal%20frames

And this is the store to beat...

http://www.pictureframes.com/Silver-Picture-Frames

Some of these are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

I'm sticking with this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*



willis7469 said:


> I'm sticking with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How in the world did a picture of my living room get on the net?? :whistling:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Rofl. I guess we have similar tastes! I snapped that this morning. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*



willis7469 said:


> I'm sticking with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the caption for the photo: EXTRA! EXTRA! After yesterday's post showing LIFE magazine's photos of the Monsanto Plastic Home of the Future, Chris Merritt sent along the following amazing photo that his grandfather took back in 1960. Nearly 50 years ago, the idea of a TV that big (and thin) really did seem like something from fiction. Notice how the addition of the dried flowers, sculptures, and other knick-knacks give the interior a warmer, more "lived in" feel.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*



Blacklightning said:


> Here is the caption for the photo: EXTRA! EXTRA! After yesterday's post showing LIFE magazine's photos of the Monsanto Plastic Home of the Future, Chris Merritt sent along the following amazing photo that his grandfather took back in 1960. Nearly 50 years ago, the idea of a TV that big (and thin) really did seem like something from fiction. Notice how the addition of the dried flowers, sculptures, and other knick-knacks give the interior a warmer, more "lived in" feel.




Yes and the great couch.....under the TV. Is that an ash tray on the table? Sign of the times I guess. Talk about staging. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

I'll bet the owner of that living room slept in large space-age egg.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*



Todd Anderson said:


> I'll bet the owner of that living room slept in large space-age egg.




Rofl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*



Tonto said:


> Hey Trillcat, so now all you have to do is mosey on down to your local frame shop & have them make a decorative frame out of some stylish/ornate, brushed aluminum framing. That will bring you up to speed with this latest trend!


No thanks. :wink2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

This is the tv in our kids play room. The frame we got at a garage sale and it happened to fit! Wouldn't be hard to duplicate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Wow... very cool!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Samsung’s New SERIF TV Breaks the Design Mold*

Thanks. The surround system accompanying the tv is from some leftovers and free speakers. Plus a sonosub I made with a 7 inch driver from an htib. Amazing what a new enclosure can do for a driver. The thing that's amazing to me is that the remote still controls the tv even though the wood. 
As for the original thread topic, I find the look of the Samsung interesting. I wouldn't put extra value on it necessarily though if it came down to a reduction in performance to make it affordable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

